# Trek carbon fiber questions?



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Is Trek carbon on the 500 or 700 series consider HM carbon? I was just wondering. 

I know Cannondale advertises standard carbon or HM carbon for their bikes.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Trek does not advertise the modulus of their carbon. Here is what Trek says about their various materials followed by a general explanation by Calfee:

Customer Service - Trek Bicycle

http://calfeedesign.com/tech-papers/grades-of-carbon-fiber/

As per Calfee's discussion, calling something "HM" (High Modulus) is mostly marketing hype, similar to Trek's "OCLV".


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

"OCLV" is Optimum Compaction, Low Void. This is their method of compressing the carbon as tightly as they can to remove more air bubbles from the material during molding. They use air bladders inside the tubes during the molding process to push the material firmly against the mold walls. This increases the overall strength of the finished frame.

OCLV is independent of the actual carbon material used which would be the "HM" designation if applicable. 

I know that Trek claims their 700 series frames use carbon that is regulated by the government. Presumably this is a very high quality material that may well meet the HM designation.

Edit to add related link:
Trek Factory Tour Part 3: US Based OCLV Carbon Bike Production


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Great article Chad! I like the no photography or video recording sign. Lol!


----------

